# Majorca land rover tyres



## spooky (May 28, 2008)

Hi does anybody know if i can buy 2nd hand land rover tyres in majorca or reasonable price new.
Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Ypu could try these.

TYRE SPECIALISTS UK - Tyre Specialists UK Truck Tyre Sales Wholesale and Retail Mallorca Spain - UK


----------



## spooky (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Gus, However they seem to deal mainly in truck tyres and their online shop is offline at the moment.
Thanks anyway


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

neumaticos-online.com - Búsqueda de neumáticos: Neumáticos para 4x4/todo terreno


----------

